# Driving Horses



## [email protected] (May 3, 2008)

The past few years some amazing athletic horses have been bred! Lets see what all the hard work has produced!

Mine since birth- now 6 yrs old!

Whitneyvilles Dandy Neon Moon "The Dandy Moving Horse of the Future"

(NFC Dandys Moon Man X NFC Dandy Shonna - both by Rhotens Little Dandy)


----------



## ClickMini (May 3, 2008)

Chandler, I sure do love your boy!



Wish he was still up here, I would have a mare for him I believe.


----------



## TripleDstables (May 3, 2008)

Wow. He is quite the fancy little guy! I absolutely love him!


----------



## Nigel (May 3, 2008)

Ummm....*drools*....GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## [email protected] River (May 3, 2008)

Chandler,

I have told you many times but it never gets old..... Your Neon is BEAUTIFUL!!! He has certainly inherited the Dandy movement. I am looking forward to watching him at Worlds!!!


----------



## mininik (May 3, 2008)

What's he won this year already?


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2008)

Thanks yallz!!! He started this year @ Touch of Class and was in excellent company in his classes.. Placing in 1st, 2nds and 3rds. He is being bred to some INCREDIBLE mares this year... So excited for 09.

Everyone share your pics too!!!

KRISTINA I know you have SEVERAL to die for driving horses your not sharing


----------



## [email protected] River (May 3, 2008)

> KRISTINA I know you have SEVERAL to die for driving horses your not sharing


Aww... Thank you, Chandler!!! That is so kind of you to say!!!





I will share my 2 green driving horses.

This is SRF Heiress, 3 yr old mare by Smithdeal Rowdys Buccaneer and out of our BEST mare, 2X World Grand Champion, NFC Dandys Shady Lady.... More of that DANDY blood! I broke her to drive about 2 months ago and she will be shown sometime this year.






This is SRF Revelette, another 3 yr. old mare by SRF Revelation(also a son of NFC Dandys Shady Lady) and out of our Reserve World Single Pl. horse, Leprechaun Acres Missy. I broke her to drive after Worlds last year, and she will be shown this year. She has come a long way in a short period of time, so I am really looking forward to driving her.






Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## Kari (May 3, 2008)

This is the most recent pic I have of Tigger driving. She's out again for 2008, then will retire to mommyhood in 2009.

(Ready for Heidi, Chandler?



)

Kari


----------



## ckmini (May 3, 2008)

Here is my pride and joy Senda Message SOS

She is out of Circle S Heez Razin Special Kane (25% arensoa)

Has several National Top Tens in pleasure driving and halter.

She took last year and this year off to be a mommy and she is due any day now. She is bred to National Pleasure Driving Champion Circle S Billy Cadburry






and no pics but many know our "Liberachi"

2003 Open Roadster Res. National Champion, over

2006 Open Roadster National top ten (4th)

and hoping to add another *big* title in 2008

Opps I forgot my stallion! (edited to add him!)

This is Icy Hot, country pleasure. . . he was only shown at Nationals as a weanling, but that should change.

He is pretty green still (3 in this pic) and still needs a lot of work before he can reach his potential. We are expecting his first 2 foals this year, and one is out of a Dandy daughter. Between this one and the palomino mare above's foal we should have some nice driving horses in the next couple of years!






driving horses are my favorite . . . I will be presenting my first pony in open pleasure in 2009!


----------



## nootka (May 3, 2008)

I always love seeing Neon, he was really showing his potential last year at Worlds. I would have liked to see him place higher, but I told you my reasons for that. 





Beautiful driving horses, everyone....I have nothing to share, just came to enjoy.





Liz


----------



## Connie Ballard (May 3, 2008)

Stunning Chandler....he is sure a Dandy!!!!


----------



## AceyHorse (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, all of them.


----------



## mininik (May 5, 2008)

That's great, Chandler. When's his next show?


----------



## Marty (May 6, 2008)

Hi Chandler, long time no see! It's wonderful to see Neon all grown up. Hard to believe, where's the years gone? And YOU young man have grown up so darn cute and dapper. Love the new website also. And as always, best wishes and much more success and happiness to you now and always.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 6, 2008)

VERY nice Chandler!!!

Tracy


----------



## SweetOpal (May 6, 2008)

wow..now these are some fancy moving minis. I really like what you are doing with those 2 Kristina...awesome!


----------

